# Le passé /el pasado (passé simple / passé composé)



## stupidshorty

Bonjour tout le monde!
Bueno, en mi clase de frances estamos aprendiendo como conjurar el termino pasado pero me he dado cuenta de que hay muchos. Estan LE PASSE SIMPLE, LE PASSE COMPOSE (avoir), LE PASSE COMPOSE (être), LE CONDITIONNEl PASSE, y LE PASSE ANTERIEUR. Como hay tantos estoy confundida y no se cual es la diferencia entre estos terminos del tiempo pasado. Cual es el que mas se usa en frances? Je suis allé, j'ai été, o algun otro? Por favor, alguien ayudeme! Estoy muy confundida!!!  Gracias de antemano!

-Dianna

PD: Yo se que estoy haciendo una pregunta complicada, pero por favor, alguien ayudeme!


----------



## muriel.m

Buenos dias,

A ver si te puedo aclarar una parte de tus preguntas.

1° Le passé simple ya casi no se usa (hablando), es muy coloquial pero si se encuentra bastante en los que se refiere a la literatura. (articulos de prensa, novelas etc...)

2° *Le Passé Composé avec "être*": solo se utiliza "être" con algunos verbos que se llaman *"verbos de movimiento*" y son:
Venir, Aller, Entrer, Sortir, Arriver, Partir, Monter, Descendre
Y *tambien:* Rester, Naître, Mourir

Ejemplo: je suis allé(e)
J'*ai été* se utiliza pero *no es correcto*
Je suis arrivé(e) tôt

Para todos los demas verbos se utiliza: "avoir".

A ver si alguien te contesta para tus otras preguntas.... Solo te puedo decir que el passé antérieur tampoco se utiliza mucho (ej: j'eus aimé venir)

Saludos


----------



## eklir

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Muriel.
El passé antérieur tiene una suerte de valor de un futuro dentro del pasado, es más complicado y se utiliza muy poco también. 
El condicional es eso, un condicional (como en castellano).
Por tanto, y ya que estás empezando, yo me centraría en el passé composé: el que más cerca está del presente y expresa un pasado inmediato. 
La diferencia con el passé simple es muy parecida al castellano (me he ido, me fui). El passé simple es muchísimo más literario en francés (quiero decir que lo encontrarás en las novelas del XIX, etc.).
Por último, tendrás que ir aprendiendo qué verbos se conjugan con être y cuáles con avoir (en castellano, no se diferencia en ese sentido ser de haber/tener, no son auxiliares: sí en francés; por eso, es incorrecto j'ai été -lo de los auxiliares es también irse familiarizando-).
En fin espero haber aportado algo.


----------



## muriel.m

Pardon à tous mais dans mon explication j'ai oublié le "no" dans la phrase "*no es muy coloquial"*
Gracias a Martine que mo la ha hecho saber !

Saludos a todos


----------



## stupidshorty

Salut muriel.m, eklir, et yeye rojo o'neill!

Merci beaucoup à tous par ses aides! Maintenant je comprends le passé! Je ne sais pas si vous parlez l'anglais mais en anglais il y a beaucoup de formes pour conjurer le passé aussi! C'est bon que je parle l'anglais et l'espagnol, ainsi que si je ne peux pas comprends en une langue je peux comprends en l'autre! Merci beacoup!!!! Je suis très reconnaissante parce que maintenant je compreds!!! MERCI!!!!! 

-Dianna


----------



## Antonio123

para que sea mas facil piense el passé composé de esta manera

j'ai mangé (yo he comido)
tu as mangé (tu has comido)
ils/elles ont mangé (ellos han comido) 
el/il/on a mangé (el ha comido)
vous avez mangé (vosotros abeis comido)
nous avons mangé (nosotros hemos comido)

osea que los franceses no usan el pasado simple que nosotros usamos. el pasado simple de los franceses es historia y no se usa.


----------



## Antonio123

je suis allé(e) yo fui

j'ai été = yo estuve (yo he estado)

totalmente differente


----------



## stupidshorty

aahhh ya entiendo! Osea que ellos no dicen "yo fui" sino "yo he ido". Wow, que diferente. Pero gracias por la explicacion! 
-Dianna


----------



## Antonio123

si asi es, pero existe el pasado simple como en el espanol, pero se ve  solamente en literatura, y no se usa para hablar.

ex. Tu parlas (tu hablastes)  passé simple

     Tu as parlé (Tu has hablado) passé compose


----------



## Antonio123

El passé composé con etre funciona igual 

je suis allé(e)     yo he ido
je suis entré(e)  yo he entrado


----------



## muriel.m

Esto esta muy bien Antonio 123 si no te *"comes*" las *"h"*
tu *h*as comido
vostros *h*abeis comido

y la *"b"* de burro se transforma en una *"v" *de vaca.
Yo estu*v*e

Es broma, no te enfades.
Saludos


----------



## Antonio123

merci beaucoup


----------



## Gévy

Otra cosita, Antonio: o sea (son dos palabras).

oseo /osea: adjetivo relativo a los huesos. 

¿Vale?

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Grace Estefania

Hola!!!!!
Como estan???. Estoy aprendiendo frances y le gustaria saber que es el ¨passe simple¨ en espanol, si alguien podria explicarmelo se lo agredeceria muchisimo.
Gracias!


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola, y bienvenida al foro...

Difícil darte una respuesta clara y corta ... Lo intento.
En teoría, se usa igual que en epañol, para indicar un hecho pasado, puntual, no repetido, ocurrido en un momento determinado.
Pero, en la práctica, su uso se reserva a una lengua literaria, a un relato, un cuento y cada vez más en tercera persona, puesto que lo conocemos cada vez menos (muchos irregulares en la conjugación)

Dirás sin problema :
Charlemagne fut couronné en l'an 800 porque el auxiliar y más, en forma pasiva, todos lo conocemos y usamos.
mais
Christophe Colomb découvrit l' Amérique en 1492 se dice lo mismo o más " a découvert" aunque es hecho pasado, puntual y terminado

Nunca dirás : Hier soir j'allai au cinéma (aunque es "fui") sino "je suis allé".

Espero haberte aclarado un poquitín, soy consciente que no pasa de eso


----------



## Grace Estefania

Hola!!! Como estan????
Muchas gracias por las explicaciones!!!! , ya me siento un poco mas clara en el tema, aunque de todas formas tengo algunas dudas ya que no se si utilizar el passe simple o el passe compose cuando estoy escribiendo un relato, un cuento o simplemente estoy haciendo un trabajo,  se que el primero de ellos se utiliza basicamente en las novelas o en los libros formales, de alli surgio mi duda, me gusta leer e igualmente es necesario redactar correctamente, aun mas cuando estas aprendiendo otra lengua.

Gracias a todos, son muy amables!
Grace


----------



## Lij_klown

Buenos dias para todos,

Recientemente he estado leyendo sobre el pasado en francés y encontré una referencia que decia que el pasado simple casi no es usado (salvo en literatura) y que en su lugar se utiliza el passe compose.

Me causó curiosidad esta afirmación y me gustaria saber que tan cierta es.

Muchas gracias,


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Le passé simple* (pretérito), se usa sobre todo en literatura mientras que en la lengua hablada se usa principalmente *le passé composé* (pretérito perfecto). No se puede decir que sea una regla reconocida sino más bien una convención, una especie de pacto "estético" (a veces, tiene una sonoridad empalagosa...). No obstante, el uso del *passé simple* en la lengua hablada ni está prohibido ni siempre es posible de evitar.


----------



## Lij_klown

Merci beaucoup monsieur Victor.


----------



## krlss26

*¿Cómo es el pasado en francés?
*
Existe el passé composé, donde se utiliza el verbo _AVOIR _(tener) o _ETRE_ (ser/estar (en algunos casos)) como auxiliar para llevar la oración a un pasado, compuesto, por así decirlo:

_J'ai fini, tu as fini.
_
Quisiera me aclararan si existe alguna manera de utilizar el pasado en francés sin auxiliar, es decir un pasado simple que exprese algo como *Comí tres veces ayer,  *que no sea expresando HE COMIDO TRES VECES AYER, o COMIA TRES VECES AYER. Se puede utilizar asi como en el español? Un seco y simple Comí? o es necesario utilizar siempre HE COMIDO o COMIA.
¿Es el mismo uso el del passé composé que el del pasado simple en francés?


Alguien que por favor me aclare bien, o me explique si estoy confundido.



Un ejemplo para cada tipo de pasado con su traducción ayudaria.

Fui ayer al cine
Iba al cine cuando era pequeño
He ido al cine 3 veces hoy.


Gracias.


----------



## gonlezza

stupidshorty said:


> Bonjour tout le monde!
> Bueno, en mi clase de franc*é*s estamos aprendiendo c*ó*mo *conjurar* el t*é*rmino pasado pero me he dado cuenta de que hay muchos. Est*á*n LE PASSE SIMPLE, LE PASSE COMPOSE (avoir), LE PASSE COMPOSE (être), LE CONDITIONNEl PASSE, y LE PASSE ANTERIEUR. Como hay tantos estoy confundida y no s*é* cu*á*l es la diferencia entre estos t*é*rminos del tiempo pasado. *¿*Cu*á*l es el que m*á*s se usa en franc*é*s? Je suis allé, j'ai été, o algun otro? Por favor, alguien ayudeme! Estoy muy confundida!!!  Gracias de antemano!
> 
> -Dianna
> 
> PD: Yo s*é* que estoy haciendo una pregunta complicada, pero por favor, alguien ay*ú*de*n*me!


 (que alguien me ayude o ayúdenme, sin "alguien")

Buenas noches. Si me lo permites, quisiera hacerte una sugerencia: utiliza los acentos, ya que me imagino que al aprender otra lengua te los enseñarán y en español son fundamentales (Te corrijo los del español). Además, perdona pero espero que no aprendáis a "conjurar", sino a "conjugar". Te lo pongo porque lo has repetido, con lo que entiendo que lo dices mal por norma.
Un beso


----------



## ellenSanz

También se usa etre en las formas compuestas de los verbos pronominales y J'ai été es absolutamente correcto


j'ai *ét**é* 
tu as *ét**é* 
il a *ét**é* 
nous avons *ét**é* 
vous avez *ét**é* 
ils/elles ont *ét**é

salut
*


----------



## ellenSanz

que alguien me explique por qué j'ai été es incorrecto
j'
tu
il, elle, on
nous
vous
ils, elles 		 		ai *ét**é* 
as *ét**é* 
a *ét**é* 
avons *ét**é* 
avez *ét**é* 
ont *ét**é

esto está sacado del wordreference conjugación de être (el passé composé de être se forma con el ausxiliar avoir)
*


----------



## Paquita

ellenSanz said:


> J'ai été es absolutamente correcto




Por supuesto, pero si lees *atentamente* el post #2, (de éste se trata ¿verdad?)  no te dicen que es incorrecto para *conjugar* sino para utilizar.
J'ai été traduce fui de ser, no fui de ir


----------



## ellenSanz

perdon J'ai été significa yo he sido (equivale a yo _fui_- viene a ser _estuve_) 
en algo me debo estar liando... 
claro ir no tiene nada que ver; yo leí simpolemente un mensaje que decia que es incorrecto pero no pensé que alguien lo estaba confundiendo con aller_ je suis allé (e) Es tan distinto...

merci de votre reponse


----------

